# My favorite recipe



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

2 chicken breasts chopped into little chunks 8 king prawns 1 chopped tomato 1 lettuce leaf rip it up into little tiny pieces some onion then put it all in a bowl put some black pepper in their get some schwatz Jamaican jerk seasoning 3 big table spoon throw it in their get a fork stir it all round in the bowl then heat your pan add 2 table spoons of olive oil or what ever you use add 2 table spoons of water in the bowl and stir again then fry it on number 3 on electric cooker if using gas just use a low setting for 15 to 20 boil some white or brown rice with peas Nom nom nom enjoy


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

How much are you charging for the cooking lesson?


----------

